

Facebook Is Down on Web and Mobile in Several Parts of the World - melvinmt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/03/why-is-facebook-down/

======
eyeareque
A friend of mine is also complaining that Tinder isn't working. I guess this
is what happens if you built an app on top of Facebook.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "I guess this is what happens if you built an app on top of Facebook."

True but overall I'm sure Tinder's up time would be lower if they built their
own infrastructure. Not to mention the app probably would have been flop
without being able to pull in all the Facebook data.

~~~
eyeareque
I think if they were smart they would allow people to sign up without a
facebook account.

Forcing people to sign up will just create more fake facebook accounts IMO.

~~~
k-mcgrady
If you signed up without a Facebook account the great features of the app
wouldn't work without a lot of effort on the users part. For example it takes
all 700 of my Facebook likes, matches them against others, and shows our
commons likes (interests). It also shows friends in common and allows me to
easily update my pictures (the only pictures I have of myself are ones I've
been tagged in on Facebook). You could create a non-Facebook system but I
don't think many people would use it and without significant work inputting
interests etc. they wouldn't get very good matches.

------
adnanh
From #facebook @ freenode:

<StephenS> We're working hard to fix all the issues, we're going to be up in a
second.

~~~
jordigh
Oh, I run into a bunch of fb employees in #mercurial. It never ocurred to me
that they had their own channel in Freenode.

------
andy_ppp
If I didn't have hacker news to check I wouldn't know what to do...

------
lemieux
And then, productivity went up.

------
TimWolla
And it's up again.

------
pravj
this time beta.facebook.com is also down, from India

------
maaarghk
What time is the Superbowl?

------
shivpuri
Something good happened for a change.

~~~
colinramsay
Just because you don't find any utility in Facebook doesn't mean it has no
value.

~~~
shivpuri
I guess some people don't really get sarcasm.

~~~
Shish2k
Your sarcasm is byte-for-byte identical with many people's honesty, can't
really blame someone for not being able to spot the difference :P

